# KFA² GeForce GTX 650 EX OC 1 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 14, 2012)

The KFA² GTX 650 EX OC uses NVIDIA's new GK107 graphics processor. Despite its reference design pricing it comes with a small overclock out of the box with gives the card a 5% performance advantage over the normal GeForce GTX 650.

*Show full review*


----------



## Frick (Sep 17, 2012)

So it cost about the same as the 7770? Too expensive.


----------



## darkangel0504 (Sep 17, 2012)

Waste GPU Lmao


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 17, 2012)

Frick said:


> So it cost about the same as the 7770? Too expensive.



Just launched, give it a few months and prices will fall accordingly. 



darkangel0504 said:


> Waste GPU Lmao



How so?


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 17, 2012)

As I've said...Failure... the upside it as they drop the "Ti" designation smart, same as the 550Ti for basically the same money, while better efficiency over the GF116 (but that’s not saying much).  No wonder 550Ti price have hung at $120.  The worst it’s a KFA² and only got 5% OC!

Wow, now we know why Nvidia only went with DDR3 and only GT640, this would've really been embarrassing back in June.  Plus did it take 3½ months to scavenge up enough good chips to get only this spec? If that's what it takes to get these, I wouldn't see prices drop anytime soon, it's not like they've move price on the GT640 at this point.

Oh well we wait for what a 655 can offer...


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 18, 2012)

At this price it just isn't worth it should have been at least 15-20% faster...


----------



## Melvis (Sep 26, 2012)

Over here in the land down under it cost just a little more then a 7770 for less performance, pity =/


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 26, 2012)

I just have to comment, i love the line " good old analog technology"!! hehe, Nvidia are pricey here arent they, ive noticed anyhow.


----------

